# BSNL selfcare website not opening



## Vignesh B (Nov 6, 2012)

BSNL Selfcare website is not opening for me for the past 15-20 days. Whenever I check with Down For Everyone Or Just Me, it says the website is up.
I have tried changing my DNS to Google DNS, Open DNS but in vain. 
I have tried opening it in Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome, but still its not working. Tried even deleting the browsing data in all these browsers but still the problem persists. 
Pinging the website results in "Request timed out".


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 8, 2012)

Bump.
No replies?


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 8, 2012)

works for me. try using a proxy

*i.imgur.com/ndNSZ.jpg


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 9, 2012)

When I use proxy, the website asks to enable javascript eve though its enabled.
Funnily the website from everywhere else except my computer & connection.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Download Opera Mini. Enable Turbo Mode. Enjoy


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Download Opera Mini. Enable Turbo Mode. Enjoy


Funnily, the website is working in Opera. I don't understand why because I have tried clearing all the browsing data in other browsers but still they don't open.
But now a new problem has come, when I login to the site it says "You already have a web browser accessing the current web session. Multiple browsers are not allowed to share the same web session. To launch a new web session, please open a new web browser by accessing your command prompt or your desktop."
But I don't have any instance of that website running, to be exact  I had last logged into the website successfully around 20 days ago.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2012)

Another strange problem. Try cleaning cache, clearing cookies and then try. Else just give 1500 or 1503 a call.


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 10, 2012)

As I said earlier, I have cleaned the complete browsing history(including cache, cookies etc).
Had called 1503 a week ago, had a conversation with a customer care who after several failed attempts to rectify the error, transferred the call to a senior who then told that he will call me up as soon as the problem is rectified. But still no response.
Funnily the I am able to login from a nearby cyber-cafe. 
I think this problem has started after I got my port refreshed(some 20 days ago). Has it got any relation to this problem?


----------



## Indirajayan (Dec 31, 2012)

Try to open using *Windows Internet Explorer*.Thanks!

BSNL CDR Customer Portal


----------



## Indirajayan (Dec 31, 2012)

Try to open using *Windows Internet Explorer* by Add *BSNL CDR Customer Portal* a Favorite.Thanks!

BSNL CDR Customer Portal


----------



## emmarbee (Feb 17, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Funnily, the website is working in Opera. I don't understand why because I have tried clearing all the browsing data in other browsers but still they don't open.But now a new problem has come, when I login to the site it says "You already have a web browser accessing the current web session. Multiple browsers are not allowed to share the same web session. To launch a new web session, please open a new web browser by accessing your command prompt or your desktop."But I don't have any instance of that website running, to be exact  I had last logged into the website successfully around 20 days ago.View attachment 7606


Same here. Running Windows 8 + Opera.


----------

